# Geregelte Ausgangsspannung



## MRT (2 September 2006)

Hallo!

Wie macht man aus 12VDC --> 1,5VDC?

Geht das wenn man z.B. eine Zenerdiode (Zenerspannung 1,5V) einbaut!
Anschluss A auf der + Seite aber wohin mit K

oder funktioniert das doch anders?

Schonmal Danke!


----------



## afk (2 September 2006)

MRT schrieb:


> Geht das wenn man z.B. eine Zenerdiode (Zenerspannung 1,5V) einbaut!
> Anschluss A auf der + Seite aber wohin mit K


Ganz falsch, eine Z-Diode wird in Sperrichtung betrieben, die Anode kommt also an GND, und zwischen Kathode und +12V mußt Du noch einen Widerstand einbauen, an dem die restlichen 10,5V verbraten werden. Den Widerstand mußt Du anhand der Kennlinie der Z-Diode dimensionieren. 

An der Kathode der Z-Diode kannst Du dann die 1,5V gegen Masse abgreifen. Viel Strom kannst Du aus so einer einfachen Referenzspannungsquelle nicht ziehen, wenn das Ganze auch noch belastet werden soll, dann brauchst Du schon einen "richtigen" Spannungsregler.


Gruß Axel


----------



## MRT (2 September 2006)

Genau, die wird ja in Speerrichtung betrieben!

Ich werd mal bei Conrad stöbern.


----------



## MNBBS (3 September 2006)

Leider gibt es keine "richtigen" Spannungsregler (78xx oder DC/DC-Wandler) für eine Ausgangsspannung von 1,5 V.

Für einen höheren Ausgangsstrom könnte man der Z-Diode einen 7805 vorschalten und so die Verlustleistung aufteilen.


----------



## ralfm (3 September 2006)

Hallo,

wenn du eh bei Conrad stöberst, da schau mal nach LM317, kostet fast nix und ne Platine gibts auch dazu.


----------



## afk (3 September 2006)

MNBBS schrieb:


> Leider gibt es keine "richtigen" Spannungsregler (78xx oder DC/DC-Wandler) für eine Ausgangsspannung von 1,5 V.


Die Bausteine der 78xx-Reihe sind nicht die einzigen "richtigen" Spannungsregler, die es gibt, ralfm hat ja den LM317 bereits erwähnt, und mit ein wenig diskreter Elektronik rund um die Z-Diode kann man sich sowas notfalls sogar selbst bauen !

Wer es bequemer haben möchte, keinen passenden fertigen Regler findet, und eine negative Spannung hat, kann sich z.B. auch mit einer 3.5V Z-Diode eine virtuelle Masse mit -3,5V für einen 7805 bauen, der dadurch dann auch auf eine Ausgangsspannung von 1,5V gegen GND regelt.

Kurzum, es gibt viele Arten von "richtigen" Spannungsreglern. Welche Sorte die passende ist, hängt immer vom Einzelfall ab.


Gruß Axel


----------



## MRT (3 September 2006)

Hallo!

http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/public/schaerer/ureg3pin.htm

Eine von den ersten zwei Schaltungen, würden für mich schon reichen oder?

Beim LM 317 bräuchte man nur noch den Widerstand berechnen um auf die 1,5V zu kommen.


----------



## ralfm (3 September 2006)

Hallo,
ja genau die 1b


----------



## MRT (3 September 2006)

Hallo!

Für was ist bei 1b der CL?


----------



## ralfm (3 September 2006)

Hallo,

Cl ist der fette Siebelko des Netzteils. Soll die Restwelligkeit der Netzteil-Ausgangs-Gleichspannung reduzieren. (nennt man das so?)


----------



## afk (3 September 2006)

ralfm schrieb:


> Cl ist der fette Siebelko des Netzteils. Soll die Restwelligkeit der Netzteil-Ausgangs-Gleichspannung reduzieren. (nennt man das so?)


Nein, das CL steht für Lade-Kondensator, ist bei dieser Schaltung also ein Lade-Elko.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Hubbl-e (4 September 2006)

Und warum machste nich einfach zwei Dioden und einen Widerstand (der die 10,5 V verbraten tut) in Reihe??


----------



## afk (4 September 2006)

Hubbl-e schrieb:


> Und warum machste nich einfach zwei Dioden und einen Widerstand (der die 10,5 V verbraten tut) in Reihe??


Wo ist da der Unterschied zur ursprünglichen Lösung mit Widerstand und 1,5V Z-Diode ? 
(Mal abgesehen davon, daß die Z-Diode genauer bei der geforderten Spannung liegt.)


Gruß Axel


----------



## Hubbl-e (4 September 2006)

Keiner, ausser das die Dioden leichter zu bekommen sind als so ne Z-Diode.


----------

